

"O.M.G" acronym traced to 1917 - bdr
http://hnn.us/blogs/entries/137852.html

======
gruseom
How marvelous. This guy sounds like just the sort of person who would say
"OMG", too. Maybe scholars should comb through his letters looking for "I was
like".

